# Controller for motenergy ME0913



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sevcon and Kelly are the only BLDC controllers that I know of that are available for that motor.

If it's too expensive, consider the brushed version and an alltrax.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

go high voltage low amps on that motor
high amps will kill the magnets so you can at least get some speed out of it with 165v 200A
http://kellycontroller.com/khb1430124-144v300aopto-bldc-controllerwith-regen-p-831.html


----------



## Microchip1974 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi guys ,

I'm new to this forum and to all the Ev conversion world. I'm trying to convert a Pgo buggy to electri and found this ME0913 motor interesting for my project.
To Ripperton, what are the basis of your proposal to raise the voltage so far over the motor specs?
It is normal ? There are some formulas or its your experience ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Microchip1974 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and to all the Ev conversion world. I'm trying to convert a Pgo buggy to electri and found this ME0913 motor interesting for my project.
> To Ripperton, what are the basis of your proposal to raise the voltage so far over the motor specs?
> It is normal ? There are some formulas or its your experience ?


Experience, Ive been racing my 0913 stators on 175v for 5 years now.
Higher voltage is less damaging than higher current. Produces less heat.
Depending on how much top speed you need you could go for the new 134v Kelly Sine ctlr at $700, will get you about 40kW.
http://kellycontroller.com/kls12401-8080i24v-120v400asinusoidal-bldc-motor-controller-p-1358.html

or the 175v version with about the same power but higher rpm.
http://kellycontroller.com/kls14301-8080i24v-144v300asinusoidal-bldc-motor-controller-p-1361.html

These will be easy to water cool.
Im just finding out about the difference between 8080I and 8080IPS


----------



## Microchip1974 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you for your quick reply, in fact i dont need high speed but high acceleration on my offroad buggy. 
55 mph will be enough but i need torque. maybe this motor its not the right choice for me. 
Any better option to suggest ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Show some photos.
How heavy is it.
Does it have a gearbox.

KLS8080I is designed for motors with common three hall sensors.
KLS8080IPS is designed for motors with sine/cosine speed sensors.


----------



## Microchip1974 (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes of course, its a PGO Bugrider 250 cc wheighting around 230 kg without motor and batteries. normally powered by a Kymco scooter motor 250cc with a CVT between the motor and the reverse box. I cannot remove completely the reverse box (photo attached) because is part of the transmission , maybe i can remove a gear because i dont need the reverse. 
Wheel rear are 22x10-10 . my target top speed its around 80-90 Km/h but a very impressive acceleration. Range can be 20 km .


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Too big for a 0913
this will make your buggy a rocket and its cheap.
http://kellycontroller.com/kl-9000m-72v9kw-bldc-motor-p-1289.html

Use same 8080I ctlr with it


----------



## Microchip1974 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you RiPPerton, good advice. I'm reading all your thread on the Mira conversion.very interesting.
I will surely go for this motor. 72V will be enough or I have to go over ?


----------



## alx.c.f (Dec 11, 2021)

Microchip1974 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and to all the Ev conversion world. I'm trying to convert a Pgo buggy to electri and found this ME0913 motor interesting for my project.
> To Ripperton, what are the basis of your proposal to raise the voltage so far over the motor specs?
> It is normal ? There are some formulas or its your experience ?


Hey, I plan to convert a bugrider 250 right now, did you make it? Would really appreciate to hear about your experiences. Thx a lot in advance mate, Alex


----------

